# احلي شفاط في مصر من شركة بيرنرتك اقوي شفاط -- شفاطات بلت ان– شفاطات زجاج – شفاطات هرمي استانلس - ش



## margoadel (7 مايو 2018)

[FONT=&quot]احلي شفاط في مصر من شركة بيرنرتك[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] اقوي شفاط -- شفاطات بلت ان– شفاطات زجاج – شفاطات هرمي استانلس - شفاطات جزيره - شفاطات ايلاند - شفاطات بوتاجازات – شفاط بلت اندر – شفاط تحت الخشب - شفاطات سيلفرلاين - شفاطات باوماتيك – شفاط كلوجمان [/FONT]*​ 01200015170[FONT=&quot] & [/FONT]0126666380 ​ *[FONT=&quot]شفاط: [/FONT]**1201lx*​





*[FONT=&quot]شفاطات مطابخ بلت ان (كلوجمان الماني ) من شركة برنرتك الوكيل الوحيد فى مصر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شفاط 60 سم - شفاط 90 سم - شفاط ديكور - شفاط جزيرة - شفاط هرمى - شفاط بلت أندر - شفاط مسطح - شفاط زجاج - شفاط بوتاجاز - شفاط أيلاند[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بلت ان - شفاط بلت ان - شفاطات مطابخ بلت ان - شفاطات مطابخ - شفاط بوتاجاز - شفاطات البوتاجاز - شفاط مطبخ - شفاطات الهواء – شفاطات الدخان - شفاطات - شفاط مسطح - شفاطات - شفاطات سقفيه - شفاطات اسقف - مرواح الشفط الصناعيه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] - klugmann Hoods - [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مرواح الشفط والتهويه - مرواح شفط سقفية - شفاط دخان - شفاط كلوجمان - شفاطات كلوجمان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شفاطات مطابخ بلت ان (كلوجمان الماني ) من شركة برنرتك الوكيل الوحيد فى مصر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شفاط 60 سم - شفاط 90 سم - شفاط ديكور - شفاط جزيرة - شفاط هرمى - شفاط بلت أندر - شفاط مسطح - شفاط زجاج - شفاط بوتاجاز - شفاط أيلاند[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بلت ان - شفاط بلت ان - شفاطات مطابخ بلت ان - شفاطات مطابخ - شفاط بوتاجاز - شفاطات البوتاجاز - شفاط مطبخ - شفاطات الهواء – شفاطات الدخان - شفاطات - شفاط مسطح - شفاطات - شفاطات سقفيه - شفاطات اسقف - مرواح الشفط الصناعيه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] - klugmann Hoods - [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مرواح الشفط والتهويه - مرواح شفط سقفية - شفاط دخان - شفاط كلوجمان - شفاطات كلوجمان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شفاط:[/FONT]**2120 *​ 

 *[FONT=&quot]شفاطات مطابخ بلت ان (كلوجمان الماني ) من شركة برنرتك الوكيل الوحيد فى مصر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شفاط 60 سم - شفاط 90 سم - شفاط ديكور - شفاط جزيرة - شفاط هرمى - شفاط بلت أندر - شفاط مسطح - شفاط زجاج - شفاط بوتاجاز - شفاط أيلاند[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بلت ان - شفاط بلت ان - شفاطات مطابخ بلت ان - شفاطات مطابخ - شفاط بوتاجاز - شفاطات البوتاجاز - شفاط مطبخ - شفاطات الهواء – شفاطات الدخان - شفاطات - شفاط مسطح - شفاطات - شفاطات سقفيه - شفاطات اسقف - مرواح الشفط الصناعيه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] - klugmann Hoods - [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مرواح الشفط والتهويه - مرواح شفط سقفية - شفاط دخان - شفاط كلوجمان - شفاطات كلوجمان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شفاطات مطابخ بلت ان (كلوجمان الماني ) من شركة برنرتك الوكيل الوحيد فى مصر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شفاط 60 سم - شفاط 90 سم - شفاط ديكور - شفاط جزيرة - شفاط هرمى - شفاط بلت أندر - شفاط مسطح - شفاط زجاج - شفاط بوتاجاز - شفاط أيلاند[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بلت ان - شفاط بلت ان - شفاطات مطابخ بلت ان - شفاطات مطابخ - شفاط بوتاجاز - شفاطات البوتاجاز - شفاط مطبخ - شفاطات الهواء – شفاطات الدخان - شفاطات - شفاط مسطح - شفاطات - شفاطات سقفيه - شفاطات اسقف - مرواح الشفط الصناعيه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] - klugmann Hoods - [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مرواح الشفط والتهويه - مرواح شفط سقفية - شفاط دخان - شفاط كلوجمان - شفاطات كلوجمان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شفاط:[/FONT]**1171*​ 

 *[FONT=&quot]شفاطات مطابخ بلت ان (كلوجمان الماني ) من شركة برنرتك الوكيل الوحيد فى مصر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شفاط 60 سم - شفاط 90 سم - شفاط ديكور - شفاط جزيرة - شفاط هرمى - شفاط بلت أندر - شفاط مسطح - شفاط زجاج - شفاط بوتاجاز - شفاط أيلاند[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بلت ان - شفاط بلت ان - شفاطات مطابخ بلت ان - شفاطات مطابخ - شفاط بوتاجاز - شفاطات البوتاجاز - شفاط مطبخ - شفاطات الهواء – شفاطات الدخان - شفاطات - شفاط مسطح - شفاطات - شفاطات سقفيه - شفاطات اسقف - مرواح الشفط الصناعيه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] - klugmann Hoods - [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مرواح الشفط والتهويه - مرواح شفط سقفية - شفاط دخان - شفاط كلوجمان - شفاطات كلوجمان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شفاطات مطابخ بلت ان (كلوجمان الماني ) من شركة برنرتك الوكيل الوحيد فى مصر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شفاط 60 سم - شفاط 90 سم - شفاط ديكور - شفاط جزيرة - شفاط هرمى - شفاط بلت أندر - شفاط مسطح - شفاط زجاج - شفاط بوتاجاز - شفاط أيلاند[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بلت ان - شفاط بلت ان - شفاطات مطابخ بلت ان - شفاطات مطابخ - شفاط بوتاجاز - شفاطات البوتاجاز - شفاط مطبخ - شفاطات الهواء – شفاطات الدخان - شفاطات - شفاط مسطح - شفاطات - شفاطات سقفيه - شفاطات اسقف - مرواح الشفط الصناعيه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] - klugmann Hoods - [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مرواح الشفط والتهويه - مرواح شفط سقفية - شفاط دخان - شفاط كلوجمان - شفاطات كلوجمان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جميع ماركات أجهزة المطابخ البلت ان توجد فى شركة برنرتك الوكيل الوحيد فى مصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ليبهرالألمانية - - كلوجمان الالمانية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Liebherr–KLUGMANN – De Detrich[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]خدمة مميزة ما بعد البيع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ضمان [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]5 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سنوات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أعلى وأقوى خصومات فقط بالوكيل الوحيد(([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]برنرتك ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشركة : شركة برنرتك الوكيل الوحيد فى مصر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التليفون[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]01208888380[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]&01200015170[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]رقم الإدارة : 33356991[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معرض : 44 ش البطل احمد عبد العزيز – المهندسين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Burner.Tech Page : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]https://www.facebook.com/Burner.TechEgypt[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Website: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.burnertechegypt.com/[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
E-mail: [/FONT][FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]​


----------

